# engine questions



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

this plane i am building is rated for a .40 to .60 2 stroke or a .50 to .70 4 stroke.

with that said.i have looked at some os max, super tigre, and a few others. i would like to keep it in the middle of the range and not max it out completely. unless this a good thing. 
any recomendations on the best motor for this plane. 54 inch wing span, should weigh in at 5 lbs. 4 bladed prop. help a brotha out guys.
randall


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Go big Randall. The worst thing you can do is underpower a plane. It makes it alot harder to get out of trouble not to mention take offs in strong wind. And go with a 4 stroke. Their just so much sweeter!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Check on the saito 82 great eng.Lots of low end power for that 4 blade prop.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Big Phil said:


> Check on the saito 82 great eng.Lots of low end power for that 4 blade prop.


i looked at that one and it was cool. just 2 much engine for this model. 
i think the O-S Max fs 61 is gunna be the ticket. the plane kit should be here tomorrow. it was designed by bob peru of balsa products 30 years ago and has never been opened. this champion kit is supposed to be the sweetest and best fitting kit available. even the engine cowling is a balsa build up. it was designed
for a four stroke so the plywood mounts will be strong enough to hold the 61 well. i am looking into finding working retracts for it now. should be fun.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Being that kit is really old and has been subjected to many temperature and humidy cycles, you may have some wood warpage and raised grains. I would spend the extra time block sanding any pieces that show any raised grain before assembly. And with any parts that are warped, "C" clamps, weights whatever it takes to tweak the wood back to straight. Some guys spray windex to help with reversing the tweek but I found that it sometimes leaves the wood blue and can be seen through light colored covering material. 20% alcohol and 80% water is what I prefer.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Being that kit is really old and has been subjected to many temperature and humidy cycles, you may have some wood warpage and raised grains. I would spend the extra time block sanding any pieces that show any raised grain before assembly. And with any parts that are warped, "C" clamps, weights whatever it takes to tweak the wood back to straight. Some guys spray windex to help with reversing the tweek but I found that it sometimes leaves the wood blue and can be seen through light colored covering material. 20% alcohol and 80% water is what I prefer.


 i hope its minimal. it was wrapped in plastic untill 2 weeks ago. hopefully that kept the moisture down. i can fix it. but i am not looking to have too many probs. thanks for the alc./water mix.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> i hope its minimal. it was wrapped in plastic untill 2 weeks ago. hopefully that kept the moisture down. i can fix it. but i am not looking to have too many probs. thanks for the alc./water mix.


Its a pain in the arse to sand after an assembly is built. Its well worth the extra effort up front to check everything twice. Been there, done that.

Now you got me looking for a plane. LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here is the motor i found its an older one that is not made anymore kinda like the plane . it should be a good match up. its new and not been broke in as of yet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good choice!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Good choice!


 i hear ya Gary. i am wound up tighter than a rubber powered airplane now.:wink:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Youll love the 4 stroke. Its important to use after run oil or the valves will get ate up. Marvells Mystery oil works ok.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Your a bad influence.  Just ordered a radio. Not from here though.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKJD8**&P=0


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

sorry. i need one of those now. i have to have 6 chanels tho.


QUICK BUY STOCK IN EBAY NOW!!!
I AM MAKING THIER STOCK PRICES SOAR!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok how is this. a HITEC OPTIC 6 . Sound like a great radio from everything i have read.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im not a fan of Hitek. Just my preferences.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ok. i just ordered a Futaba 6EXAS FM Computer Radio with R168DF RX and 4 S3004 Servos (Airplane), FUTK56 from www.wholesaletrains.com for only 164.00 shipped. best deal on the net. what is the best freq. i should get.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

to late they already gave me 27. i really don't know doodly about this stuff but i'm in to deep to turn back now. lol:work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Good choice on the radio bro! Naw, it dont matter what freq you get. You just cant be on the same freq while someone else is, or theres a big problem. lol Have you started building the plane yet? I should get my Pico sticks and radio hopefully today.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Good choice on the radio bro! Naw, it dont matter what freq you get. You just cant be on the same freq while someone else is, or theres a big problem. lol Have you started building the plane yet? I should get my Pico sticks and radio hopefully today.


 FED EX IS HOSEING ME RIGHT NOW. they take so long to get the job done.
i am standing at the door right now watching for the truck. if it went ups i would have had it 2 days ago. i am at the mercy of a trucking co. believe me i have had nightmares of it comming damaged, bent, crushed, lost.
:ac550:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

USPS is the best!  Never had a problem besides waiting in line, for days, and days...


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i hate USPS!!!! from now on UPS only for me


----------

